# Honey Bee Hemocyte Profiling by Flow Cytometry



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Honey Bee Hemocyte Profiling by Flow Cytometry
Multiple stress factors in honey bees are causing loss of bee colonies worldwide. Several infectious agents of bees are believed to contribute to this problem. The mechanisms of honey bee immunity are not completely understood, in part due to limited information about the types and abundances of hemocytes that help bees resist disease. Our study utilized flow cytometry and microscopy to examine populations of hemolymph particulates in honey bees. We found bee hemolymph includes permeabilized cells, plasmatocytes, and acellular objects that resemble microparticles, listed in order of increasing abundance. The permeabilized cells and plasmatocytes showed unexpected differences with respect to properties of the plasma membrane and labeling with annexin V. Both permeabilized cells and plasmatocytes failed to show measurable mitochondrial membrane potential by flow cytometry using the JC-1 probe. Our results suggest hemolymph particulate populations are dynamic, revealing significant differences when comparing individual hive members, and when comparing colonies exposed to diverse conditions. Shifts in hemocyte populations in bees likely represent changing conditions or metabolic differences of colony members. A better understanding of hemocyte profiles may provide insight into physiological responses of honey bees to stress factors, some of which may be related to colony failure.

http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0108486


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Correction: Honey Bee Hemocyte Profiling by Flow Cytometry
Notice of Republication
This article was republished on December 3, 2014, to correct errors in Figures 3, 4, and 5 that were introduced during the typesetting process. Please download this article again to view the correct version. The originally published, uncorrected article and the republished, corrected article are provided here for reference.

http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0116148


----------

